# My betta fish seems bloated and discolored :(



## Homeskillet10788 (Sep 30, 2009)

*My fishie seems a little under the weather. His stomach is bloated, and his fins are a little brownish, and seem to be not as big as they used to be.*

1. Size of tank?
*1 quart*

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite?
c. Nitrate?
d. pH, KH and GH?
e. Test kit?
*I'm not sure exactly. I use Boston, MA tap water, but I always condition it before putting him in.*

3. Temperature?
*room temperature*

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? 
*FW*

5. How long the aquarium has been set up?
*10 months*

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
*I have 1 crowntail betta, about average size, that I've had for 10 months.*

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
*N/A*

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants?
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?
*1 fake plant, gravel bottom, no other decor*

9. a. Filtration?
b. Heater?
*No*

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?
*The tank is kind of near a window, so he gets a moderate amount of sunlight every day, without being directly in the sun.*

11. a. Water change schedule?
b. Volume of water changed?
c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
d. Water conditioner used?
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?
*I change the entire tank about every 2 weeks, with Boston tap water. I always condition the water, but I just ran out and threw away the bottle so I forget the exact name of it. I wasn't aware that you could vacuum gravel. Maybe that's something to look into.*

12. Foods?
How often are they fed?
*3 Hikari Betta Bio-Gold pellets every evening. Although after seeing him bloated last night, I didn't feed him, and will only give him 1 or 2 pellets today.*

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?
*Stomach bloated, and his fins are discolored. They're a little brownish, and seem to be not as big as they used to be.*

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used?
*Every time I change the water, I put in 2 drops of Mardel Maracyn-Oxy as a preventative measure.*

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.
*If you want a photo in order to understand his condition better, let me know and I'll take one.*

*Thanks so much!*

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/diagnosis-form-read-before-you-post-


----------



## Homeskillet10788 (Sep 30, 2009)

So he died. :-( But I'd still like to know what may have been wrong with him, so that I can take preventative measures with fish in the future.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. 
Were his scales raised at all? You may get more replies over at the bettafish thread.


----------



## Homeskillet10788 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks!

I don't think they were raised. Maybe. Where's the betta fish thread?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish/

Where I spend most of my online-time.:lol:


----------



## Homeskillet10788 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks! I'll probably be getting a new fishie soon, so I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. It is always sad when our fish die!
if you get another Betta... please put him into more than 1 quart of water. 
My Crowntail has his own 10 Gallon tank but minimum tank should be 2.5 to 3 gallon. And if you are in Boston get him a heater before winter comes. They are not cold water fish so for the summer he'll be ok, but not once "room temperature" gets colder. Mine likes it at about 80 degrees. Room temp for us will be 68-70 in the fall and winter. So proper aquarium with heater and filter. JMO
Good luck with your new fish when you get one.


----------



## Homeskillet10788 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

